# 07 Brute 750 Breather lines



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

hey guys, how many breather lines am i suppose to have??? just wanna make sure everything is done right. 
i have a 07 750. 
thanks, matt


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

rear diff,gas tank, carbs,fr diff, fan, overflow bottle, i think thats it


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

crank case vent, if you want to count that?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

only ones that you need to worry bout matt is the coolant vent on the bottle run to the pod, your gas vent run to the pod, carb vents run to pod, and thats it. your fan, front diff, and rear diff are already to your pod, so get those then come over here and lets test that bad boy out


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

ok cool. how many come off the carb. my guess is the one on the left side of the carb. it has a T in it??

brandon... i wanna go test her out sooo bad man!!! i gotta take it east til nov. ryc so nothin breaks by then. haha.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

you will have 1 carb vent comming off each carb and if their already in a t just route the one vent up to the pod


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

just make sure that the small white canister on the front of your air box is replaced with a t. that canister has a hole in the back side (dont know why) but this will defeat the purpose of venting it up to the pod.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yep you need to stop and get one of these











put it in the place of that white canister. Tonka can show you where it's at.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

ok, which ones need to be brough up from the carb?? there is 2 comin off the left side of the carb, those go into a little canter thing then go to the bars, then there is 2 the come off the bottom of the carbs (from the bowl) then those go to the bottom of the bike, then there is one about and 1in long that goes into some thing that both carbs are bolted onto. anyone know which ones need to be brought up or plugged??


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

oh sorry, the one comin off the bowl (from each carb) go into a T then go to the bottom of the bike.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the one or ones that go to the bottom of the bike are to be plugged with a golf tee or screw and everything else needs to be ran up to the pod.....man beauty of having efi lol


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

ok i figured most of it out. the drains (from the bowl) instead of puttin a screw in it im gonna put a little valve in it, like a little gas valve with barbed fittings. so i can open it up when goin on long rides when im not in water. then the breathers comin out the left side of the carb im gonna bring it up (i found that little canister thing finnaly haha) and put T in it, and get rid of the canister... thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i dont think the ones coming off the bowls will drain or anything anyway unless you open the little screw on the bowl.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good to go matt im glad you got it figured out but you could just use a screw or g tee as long as you turn your gas off after letting it sit all week and everything. thats how we do whits and it has been flawless :rockn: but your way should work to i just dont trust those valves lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> good to go matt im glad you got it figured out but you could just use a screw or g tee as long as you turn your gas off after letting it sit all week and everything. thats how we do whits and it has been flawless :rockn: but your way should work to i just dont trust those valves lol




Um... Brute's dont have fuel shutoff's.... And I dont recommend plugging those drain lines, b/c if your brute ever starts to flood (the bowls fill), it will drain itself (w/o you using the drain screw) if you have it plugged, then it can't self drain, and your going to fill your bowls, carbs & probably cylinders full of gas.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yea trust me mine is easy to flood and fuel will pour out of the drain line.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i wasnt sure bout that. if gas will come out can water get in? or is there some kind of check valve or something?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow i never heard that before learn something new everyday no shut off for the fuel thats ghay. must be why i got efi lol see i stand corrected


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

guarino113 said:


> i wasnt sure bout that. if gas will come out can water get in? or is there some kind of check valve or something?


yeah that white plastic part in the end of the tube is a checkvalve.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i dont think mine has one coming off the bowls. there is a white peiec on the bottom of like the pull start area. i see gas come out of that when someone does a wheelie. i guess thats gas.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

(Um... Bru9te's dont have fuel shutoff's) actually my 650i has a shutoff valve it is located under the acturator control , remove it and use a flat screwdriver to shut off gas. anyone with a 750 check there to see if they have it too


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

so dont plug the drain lines??? or put a valve in it?? mine does not have a check valve in it...so do i just leave it open?? wont water get into the carbs...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

wood the 750's have the same shut off valve. i do know that in order to get anything out of the drain lines you have to open the valve on the bottom of the carbs. with that being in my opinion you do not need to plug off the drain line from the bottom of the carb bowls.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i said my bike didnt have the check valve earlier but it does have one. i just got done cleaning some carbs. gas will come out of that hose if the bowls fills up without opening the screw. i went in water up to the racks and no water got in so i guess the the check valve does work like its supposed to. the only prob i had was the drain in the airbox so i filled that up with silicone.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

haha, mine has a check valve also, it was hidden way under there. i guess i should of lookd harder. any ways, i took it off and blew air through their, the one way valve does work well. prob wont leak any water.... thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wood butcher said:


> (Um... Bru9te's dont have fuel shutoff's) actually my 650i has a shutoff valve it is located under the acturator control , remove it and use a flat screwdriver to shut off gas. anyone with a 750 check there to see if they have it too


fine. Then I should have said, Brute's (The IRS versions) do not have a normal fuel shut off valve like most other bikes. That deal back there under the seat is not a shut off valve, it's some kind of fuel pump prime thing. From what I was told anyway...


----------

